# New R5 Firmware - 1.1.1



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like Canon is fixing some IS issues with the 100-500






EOS R5 Firmware Update, Version 1.1.1 [Mac OS X]


Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fix and enhancement: 1. When the RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM lens is attached, an image stabilization effect ...




my.canon










EOS R5 Firmware Update, Version 1.1.1 [Windows]


Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fix and enhancement: 1. When the RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM lens is attached, an image stabilization effect ...




my.canon


----------

